# Was passiert Dienstag 8:00 ?



## JesperMP (19 November 2010)

Wird S7-1400 oder S7-1500 präsentiert ?
Neue Version STEP7 v10.x für S7-300/400 ?
Alte Waren in neue Einpackung ?
Oder etwas ganz anders ?

http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/topics/en/engineering-redefined/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## JesperMP (19 November 2010)

Nachdem das ich die Präsentationen durchgeguckt habe, glaube ich das es handelt um ein neue Version oder nachfolger für PCS7.


----------



## o.s.t. (19 November 2010)

gab vor ca. 3 Wochen schon einen Thread dazu:
http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=39963

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## centipede (20 November 2010)

Es kommt das TIA Portal V11


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2010)

die neuen Panels werden vorgestellt, mit Glück lösen die sich dann nicht mehr selber auf.




so etwas passiert ohne äußere Gewalt und Montage nach Betriebsanleitung.
Wir haben bestimmt 25 solcher Fälle gehabt und passiert sogar wenn die
Maschinen noch bei uns am Lager stehen.


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2010)

Helmut, gibt es da nicht extra noch einen Verstärkungsrahmen? Ich weiß, das darf nicht passieren, aber ich dachte, die bieten sowas als "Workaround" an?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 November 2010)

Oh doch, soetwas passiert bei uns auch immer. Bei den alten Schraubbefestigungen haben unsere (Werkstatt)Monteure die Touchpanels auch immer auf Teufel komm raus festgezogen. Jetzt gibt es ja von Siemens bei den neuen TPs so Plastik Clipse, welche nicht mehr so eine starke Spannung aufbauen können


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Helmut, gibt es da nicht extra noch einen Verstärkungsrahmen? Ich weiß, das darf nicht passieren, aber ich dachte, die bieten sowas als "Workaround" an?


 

ach ja der Rahmen................*ROFL*


Die geschichte


> Wir:
> Unsere Panels gehen kaputt, was können wir machen?
> 
> Siemens:
> ...


 
so Ralle beim schreiben der Geschichte, ist mir schlecht geworden, ich geh jetzt erstmal KOTZEN.


----------



## borromeus (20 November 2010)

Ja, die Geschichte entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik, wenn man NICHT davon betroffen ist.
Fang nur nicht zum Saufen deswegen an!
;-)


----------



## IBFS (20 November 2010)

Die Zeit des einfachen Programmierens ist nun vorbei.
Jetzt kommt die Zeit des "ich weiss nicht wie viele Male ich klicken muss"
Zu Weihnachten gibt es dann einen Atlas für nicht zu entziffernden 
Piktogramme dezent in dunkelblau auf hellblau gehalten. 

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ach ja der Rahmen................*ROFL*
> 
> 
> Die geschichte
> ...


Fragt mich mal jemand, wie es mir beim Lesen erging? Ne, im Ernst: die Jungs haben da ein sattes Problem in Form des Kerbeffekts reinkonstruiert und wollen/wollten das wegdiskutieren. Zugegeben: gegenüber anderen Problemen ist dies jedoch eigentlich nur kosmetischer Natur. Mal schauen, was da mit TIA V11 auf uns zukommt ...


----------



## Licht9885 (20 November 2010)

Das Problem der defekten Rahmen hatten/haben wir auch gehabt mittlerweile setzen wir keine Siemens Panels mehr ein.

aber die hatten auch Probleme mit den Touch ausführungen wir haben zig von den Dingern reklamiert weil wasser hinter der touchfolie war.


----------



## Ralle (21 November 2010)

Die wollen Panels bringen, die  nur mit dem neuen TIA programmiert werden können??? Sind die irre? Man hatte versprochen, daß zumindest noch eine ganze Weile Step7 und das TIA parallel laufen werden. Oh ... an WinCCFlex kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern, Mist!


----------



## bike (21 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die wollen Panels bringen, die  nur mit dem neuen TIA programmiert werden können??? Sind die irre? Man hatte versprochen, daß zumindest noch eine ganze Weile Step7 und das TIA parallel laufen werden. Oh ... an WinCCFlex kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern, Mist!



So scheint es auch zu sein.
Langsam werde ich auch neugierig was neues in N zu sehen ist.
Uns wurde gesagt, den Fehler wie beim Umstellen von Protool auf WInCC wollen sie nicht wieder machen.
Ich denke nicht, dass BigS es sich das antut, denn dann werden noch mehr Kunden sich nach Alternativen umsehen.

bike


----------



## zotos (21 November 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Es kommt das TIA Portal V11



Ich gehe auch davon aus das Sepp9 alias TIA (total irre Abzocke) Portal V11 vorgestellt wird. Zückt alle schon mal die Scheckbücher jetzt wird es wieder Teuer. Neue Hardware (die Notebooks muss man erst erfinden wo der Rotz flüssig läuft), neue Lizenzen und viel Lehrgeld um die Stolperfallen und Kinderkrankheiten zu überwinden.

Also ich freu mich darauf.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Zückt alle schon mal die Scheckbücher ...



Na Scheckbücher sind doch so antiquiert wie die S5.

Gibt es denn noch was anderes als Paypal?


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 November 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Na Scheckbücher sind doch so antiquiert wie die S5.
> 
> Gibt es denn noch was anderes als Paypal?




Der Login für die Support-Seite erfolgt nur noch über deine Kreditkarte


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Der Login für die Support-Seite erfolgt nur noch über deine Kreditkarte


 
jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich immer pleite bin :sb7:


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (22 November 2010)

Wir freuen uns schon alle auf 3-5 Jahre Bugfixing, das der Kunde bezahlen darf oder Verlust von remanenten Daten, den man durch lustige Workarounds (siehe 1200) fixen darf. Garantiert wird es wieder so wie bei WinCC Flex, denn dafür ist Step7 viel zu mächtig, als das es ohne Stress abgeht. Ich lasse mich von Siemens aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## IBFS (22 November 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns schon alle auf 3-5 Jahre Bugfixing, das der Kunde bezahlen darf oder Verlust von remanenten Daten, den man durch lustige Workarounds (siehe 1200) fixen darf. Garantiert wird es wieder so wie bei WinCC Flex, denn dafür ist Step7 viel zu mächtig, als das es ohne Stress abgeht. *Ich lasse mich von Siemens aber gern eines Besseren belehren.*


 
*ACK*

Ich will aber nicht belehrt, sondern positiv überrascht werden.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

*Es ist 8 Uhr -    und   -  was nun?*

Es ist 8 Uhr - und - was nun? 

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es ist 8 Uhr - und - was nun?
> 
> Frank



nordkorea hat angeblich artilleriefeuer auf südkorea eröffnet und südkorea hat sofort zurückgeschossen...


(es gibt schon eigenartige arten nach einer us-amerikanischen invasion zu betteln)


----------



## M-Ott (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Ich will aber nicht belehrt, sondern positiv überrascht werden.
> 
> Frank


 
Machst Du dann auch so ein Gesicht?


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Machst Du dann auch so ein Gesicht?


 
...nene ich esse keine Haschkekse wie diese völlig durchgeknallten Werbewillies ... 

...so in in deinem würde ich maximal schauen wenn mich das gesamte Deutsche Fernsehballett in den Hugh Hefner Pool einladen würde 

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...nene ich esse keine Haschkeks ...


 
Dann ist ja endlich geklärt, warum die Leute in dem Siemens-eigenen Werbespot so schauen...


----------



## o.s.t. (23 November 2010)

...is ja nur schon ein *Armutszeugnis*, wenn da mit grosser Kelle angerührt wird seit Monaten auf einer eigens eingerichteten Webseite mit Countdown - und wenn der Countdown endlich auf Null ist - dann passiert stundenlang *nichts*

EDIT: Habe (woanders) eine Pressemeldung gefunden:
http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/2010/industry_automation/IIA2010112512d.pdf

EDIT2: Hier das neue Portal:
http://www.industry.siemens.com/topics/global/de/tia-portal/Seiten/default.aspx

o.s.t.


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ...is ja nur schon ein *Armutszeugnis*, wenn da mit grosser Kelle angerührt wird seit Monaten auf einer eigens eingerichteten Webseite mit Countdown - und wenn der Countdown endlich auf Null ist - dann passiert stundenlang *nichts*
> 
> EDIT: Habe (woanders) eine Pressemeldung gefunden:
> http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/2010/industry_automation/IIA2010112512d.pdf
> ...


 
die waren selber überrascht, das es schon ACHT UHR ist. Vielleicht hatten sie sich auch im Jahr geirrt und meinten 2015 

Frank


----------



## paula23 (23 November 2010)

Schaut mal hier, ist das neu ???

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m.../tia-portal-controller-sw/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

von wegen keine AWL mehr:


Für Simatic Step 7 V11, basierend auf dem neuen zentralen Engineering Framework 
Totally Integrated Automation Portal (TIA Portal), wurden die Programmier-Editoren 
S7-SCL, S7-Graph, KOP, FUP und *AWL* komplett neu entwickelt. 


 Frank


----------



## borromeus (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> von wegen keine AWL mehr:
> 
> Für Simatic Step 7 V11.....wurden die *Programmier-Editoren *
> S7-SCL, S7-Graph, KOP, FUP undAWL *komplett neu* entwickelt.


 
Heisst, der restliche Scheiss bleibt wie er war?
Mit dem Editor hatte ich die geringsten Probleme......


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Heisst, der restliche Scheiss bleibt wie er war?
> Mit dem Editor hatte ich die geringsten Probleme......


 
Wie jetzt   die HWKonfig ist doch schon seit V10.5 BASIC neu.. ...mit bunten Bilder nun  - side by side -  und nicht mehr als Zeilen untereinander.

Frank


----------



## borromeus (23 November 2010)

Des wird vielleicht was wie office 2007.... 20 Jahre lang gewöhnt man sich an eine Menüstruktur bis man sie im schlaf kann und dann kommt alles anders.


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Des wird vielleicht was wie office 2007.... 20 Jahre lang gewöhnt man sich an eine Menüstruktur bis man sie im schlaf kann und dann kommt alles anders.


 
Jeden Tag SUSHI ist auch Mist 

So, ist denn niemand Vorort, der hier mal seine Eindrück hineintwittert?

Frank


----------



## maxi (23 November 2010)

Naja,


man soll sich dem Vortschritt nicht immer entgegen stellen.
Es wird sicher eine grpße Umgewohnung werden, jedoch können viele starre alte Strukturen (Wie zum Beispiel bei WinCC, Protool, HW Manager, PDM etc.) hinter sich gelassen werden.

Ich freue mich schon sehr über eine neue Variablenstruktur.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> 
> man soll sich dem Vortschritt nicht immer entgegen stellen.
> ...


 
maxi, ich weiß ja nicht ob du in den letzten Jahren mal mit WinCCflexibel
gearbeitet hast, das ist der Nachfolger von Protool. Etwas schlimmeres
konnte Siemens seinen Kunden nicht antun.
Mir ist bei der Legende von flexibel aufgefallen, das die Entwickler nicht
aus Fehler gelernt haben und die einfach die schlechte Qualität des
Werkzeuges hoch gehalten haben.

Ich bezweifle jetzt ganz einfach das es beim TIA Portal anders sein wird.
Ich glaube ich werde morgen mal nach Paderborn fahren im Hohen Dom
eine Kerze anzünden und ein Stossgebet sprechen, das ich mit meiner 
aussage unrecht habe.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

> man soll sich dem Vortschritt nicht immer entgegen stellen.



Voran voran wir gehn zurück



> Es wird sicher eine grpße Umgewohnung werden, jedoch können viele starre alte Strukturen (Wie zum Beispiel bei WinCC, Protool, HW Manager, PDM etc.) hinter sich gelassen werden.


 
Hinter mir lasse ich dann 2 verschiedene Laptop´s in den Schrank wandern. Mit den 2 kann ich mir dann noch halbwegs sicher sein, daß die "alten" Maschinen noch irgendwie ansprechbar bleiben.

(da mit Sicherheit der neue Quark mit der "alten" Software Probleme bereitet -wie immer)

Umgewöhnungen kosten den Betrieb ja fast nix. 



> Ich freue mich schon sehr über eine neue Variablenstruktur.



Ich freue mich auf das erste Upgrade und Hotfix 23.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde morgen mal nach Paderborn fahren im Hohen Dom
> eine Kerze anzünden und ein Stossgebet sprechen, das ich mit meiner
> aussage unrecht habe.



Helmut nimm lieber zwei kerzen und bete noc einen rosenkranz dazu


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 November 2010)

Ab wann gibts die V11 denn ? Und ab wann gibts kein 5.5 mehr ?!?


----------



## Günni1977 (23 November 2010)

Hey, wenn das SO zelebriert wird... Alles neu und alles besser... Vielleicht haben die sich doch Gedanken gemacht, Wünsche und Anregungen aufgenommen und umgesetzt...

Wie heißt es in Star Wars: Das Gleichgewicht der Macht erhalten... Nach vielem, sagen wir weniger guten Sachen, kommt nun vielleicht ja doch was Gutes...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> Hey, wenn das SO zelebriert wird... Alles neu und alles besser... Vielleicht haben die sich doch Gedanken gemacht, Wünsche und Anregungen aufgenommen und umgesetzt...
> 
> Wie heißt es in Star Wars: Das Gleichgewicht der Macht erhalten... Nach vielem, sagen wir weniger guten Sachen, kommt nun vielleicht ja doch was Gutes...


 
ich glaub das nicht, aber wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte, gehe ich ins Kloster


----------



## Günni1977 (23 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich glaub das nicht, aber wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte, gehe ich ins Kloster




... MIT dem neuen TIA-Portal? *lol*


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

Mit bunte Farben kann ich leben.
Nur habe ich 2 Wünsche:
Das es stabil läuft.
Das es fliesend läuft. 

Also, bitte nicht der WinCC-Flexible-Geschichte wiederholen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> ... MIT dem neuen TIA-Portal? *lol*


 
...durch das TIA-Portal...


----------



## Günni1977 (23 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...durch das TIA-Portal...



Und dann? Programmierst du die Kirchenglocken damit?
... auf DAS Klangerlebniss bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Ralle (23 November 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> Hey, wenn das SO zelebriert wird... Alles neu und alles besser... Vielleicht haben die sich doch Gedanken gemacht, Wünsche und Anregungen aufgenommen und umgesetzt...
> 
> Wie heißt es in Star Wars: Das Gleichgewicht der Macht erhalten... Nach vielem, sagen wir weniger guten Sachen, kommt nun vielleicht ja doch was Gutes...



Schrei*ROFL*, da glaubt noch jemand an den Weihnachtsmann ...
Ich hab mir jedenfalls ein neues Notebook bestellt, 
Siemens kommt mir nur noch auf eine virtuelle Maschine.
Und natürlich werden wir uns umgewöhnen. Aber ich
bezweifele wirklich, dass auch nur irgend etwas Besser wird.
... Na gut, vielleicht der SCL-Editor, aber dazu gehört
wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 November 2010)

Und das PS hat weiterhin seinen sinnlosen Platz *ROFL*

http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...framework/PublishingImages/ein-framework1.gif


----------



## Günni1977 (23 November 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Und das PS hat weiterhin seinen sinnlosen Platz *ROFL*
> 
> http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...framework/PublishingImages/ein-framework1.gif



... vor allem das "My S7-Controller" ist ja voll süß... Ist des dann wirklich meine?


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2010)

Wie schlecht das Alte war/ist, merkt man daran, wie sehentlich das Neue erwartet wird. Wie ernüchternd das Neue sein kann, wenn man dem dann endlich die Larve vom Gesicht ziehen kann/darf, haben wir schon ein paar Mal erlebt.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> ... vor allem das "My S7-Controller" ist ja voll süß... Ist des dann wirklich meine?



Im Diagnosepuffer heißt es dann: "My private S7-Controller" erkannte fehlerhafte Lesezugriffe in "My private S7-FUP-Bildschen 4".


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> von wegen keine AWL mehr:
> ...


bei


o.s.t. schrieb:


> EDIT: Habe (woanders) eine Pressemeldung gefunden:
> http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/2010/industry_automation/IIA2010112512d.pdf


fand ich:





> ​SCL als *dritte* Programmiersprache für S7-1200


Das bedeutet für mich, dass, gesetzt den Fall 1200er und 3/400er haben keine unterschiedlichen SCL-Dialekte, dass bei mir Neu- und Weiterentwicklungen nach Möglichkeit in SCL stattfinden werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2010)

Macht euch doch nicht alle verrückt.... Niemand zwingt Euch das neue Super-Überflieger-Programm ab morgen einzusetzen, oder ?


Ich jedenfalls lehne mich gemütlich zurück und werde noch ein bisschen mit dem guten alten Step7 V5.5 weiterproggen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls lehne mich gemütlich zurück und werde noch ein bisschen mit dem guten alten Step7 V5.5 weiterproggen.


 
so alt ist die V5.5 doch noch garnicht....


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt Euch das neue Super-Überflieger-Programm ab morgen einzusetzen, oder ?


Leider werde ich gezwungen sein (oder mich gezwungen fühlen), in der allerersten Sekunde, wo das dann verfügbar sein wird, auch einzusetzen. Wir haben da eine Maschine, von der wir so alle halbes Jahr mal eine verkaufen. CPU214 mit je nach Ausführung auch mal einer Erweiterungsbaugruppe und OP3. Ja, richtig gelesen: OP*3*! Wegen der Anzahl der F-Tasten kam das OP73 nicht in Frage und den Einsatz des 77A hat man jedesmal auf das nächste Mal rausgeschoben. Weils jedes Mal "jetzt grad ungeschickt" war. Wenn wir das also jetzt endlich mal in Angriff nehmen mit einem zeitgemäßen Panel, so ist auch geboten, von der 214er auf eine entsprechende 1200er und damit auch auf das neue TIA-Portal umzusteigen.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2010)

Ein Fundstück, dessen Wahrheitsgehalt ich anzweifle:





> Simatic Step 7 V11 gibt es in der Varianten *Step 7 Basic* V11 für die S7-1200Controller und *Step 7 Professional* V11 für alle Simatic-Controller-Familien einschließlich S7-1200. *In beiden enthalten ist Simatic WinCC Basic* V11 zur Projektierung der Simatic HMI *Basic Panels*.


Was ist mit den anderen Panels? Das kann doch wohl nicht wirklich so sein, dass WinCC Basic nur die KTP-Reihe können soll?


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

> Simatic Step 7 V11 gibt es in der Varianten Step 7 Basic V11 für die S7-1200Controller und Step 7 Professional V11 für alle Simatic-Controller-Familien einschließlich S7-1200.
> [..]
> Die Step-7-V5.5-Optionspakete SCL, Graph, PLCSim, DocPro und Teleservice sind in Step 7 Professional V11 integriert und benötigen keine zusätzlichen Lizenzen.​


​Das ist bemerkungswert. Eine echte Vereinfachung.


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn wir das also jetzt endlich mal in Angriff nehmen mit einem zeitgemäßen Panel, so ist auch geboten, von der 214er auf eine entsprechende 1200er und damit auch auf das neue TIA-Portal umzusteigen.


Du kannst doch STEP7 v10.5 für die S7-1200 und "gute alte" WinCC Flex 2008 für ein Panel verwenden.

Selbst wenn wir die erste Produkte in wenige Monate sehen werden, dann wurde ich nicht sofort mein Hals riskieren mit der erste version von "TIA Portal".

Ich erlebte eine echte Krise wenn ich als _early adopter_ auf WinCC Flex 2004 1.0 Sprang. Halbwegs musste ich auf Protool zurückkehren.


----------



## borromeus (23 November 2010)

Mich stört ja nicht, dass ich / ihr immer die BetaTester beim Siemens bin/seid.
Mich stört, dass ich um Geld dann bei einer Hotline anrufen muss, und der präpotente Kerl am anderen Ende mir gnadenhalber zuhört, ich von meinem Lebenslauf über die Blutgruppe alles zuschicken muss- und sowieso behandelt werde als würde ich den Ein/Aus-Schalter am Monitor nicht finden, und nach 3 Monaten ein Mail bekomme, dass es ein Update gibt.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du kannst doch STEP7 v10.5 für die S7-1200 und "gute alte" WinCC Flex 2008 für ein Panel verwenden.


eigentlich würde ich auch auf SCL umsteigen wollen ...

PS: zum Thema Panels ist mir da noch was begegnet:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/.../hmi-panel/comfort-panels/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

Ich sage dir nur, sei nicht Betatester für Siemens !

Meine Geschichte zu WinCC Flexible:
Hatte Siemens Produktankündigung über WinCC Flex ernst genommen. 
Hatte mit eine kunde für eine grosses Projekt verabgeredet das wir der "Stand der Technik" verwenden sollte, also keine veraltete Protool.
Als der Termin näher und näher kam wartete ich ungeduldig darauf das WinCC Flex wirklich freigegeben wurde.
Nach fast eine Jahr Verspäterung, wurde Flex 2004 endlich freigegeben.
Ich begann sofort die Programmierung.
.... ..... ......
Was war doch diese S******e ?
Es war _völlig_ unanwendbar !
Nach mehrere Monate musste ich die tolle Entscheidung nehmen, von vorne aus wieder zu beginnen, und diesmal mit Protool RT.
Das Projekt wurde zu der Termin geliefert und klappte mit Erfolg.
Aber bis dann war ich nicht gerade froh und munter.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich sage dir nur, sei nicht Betatester für Siemens !
> 
> Meine Geschichte zu WinCC Flexible:
> Hatte Siemens Produktankündigung über WinCC Flex ernst genommen.
> ...



WinCCunflexible


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

Mit FLEX 2004, das ist ja nun ein halbes Jahrzehnt her. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier endlich der erste belastbare Beitrag zum heutigen LAUNCH erscheint.

Das wäre viel interessanter als die Geschichten aus der Stummfilm-zeit 

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

Die Comfortable Panels sehen aber gut aus.

Alu gehäuse anstatt Plastik.

Bildschirm geht von 5.6 Zoll und 320x240 pixels auf OP277-6, zu 7 Zoll und 800x480 pixels auf KP700.

Und 





> Die Runtime Software der Geräte umfaßt sowohl Archiv als auch Skriptfunktionalität, Internet Explorer und Viewer für PDF-/ Excel- und Word Dokumente gehören zum Lieferumfang.


Also keine zusätzliche Lizenz für Archive.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mit FLEX 2004, das ist ja nun ein halbes Jahrzehnt her.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier endlich der erste belastbare Beitrag zum heutigen LAUNCH erscheint.
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Ich sehe das hier als WARMUP-Thread für die kommenden "Lösungen".
(Probleme soll man ja nicht mehr sagen)


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mit FLEX 2004, das ist ja nun ein halbes Jahrzehnt her.
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier endlich der erste belastbare Beitrag zum heutigen LAUNCH erscheint.
> Das wäre viel interessanter als die Geschichten aus der Stummfilm-zeit


Du meinst _Glauben_ ist wichtiger als _Erfahrung_ ?
Dann warte nicht - Perfektionist, es wird dich allerdings nur gehen wie Gott es will. Inshallah.


----------



## Paule (23 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier endlich der erste belastbare Beitrag zum heutigen LAUNCH erscheint.


Mögliche Gründe warum noch keiner darüber berichtet:
1. Alle sind überrascht und sprachlos von der neuen tollen Software
2. Alle sind sprachlos von dem unfassbaren Schrott der da vorgestellt wird
3. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und stoßen auf die neue Software an
4. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und spülen den Kummer darüber runter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Mögliche Gründe warum noch keiner darüber berichtet:
> 1. Alle sind überrascht und sprachlos von der neuen tollen Software
> 2. Alle sind sprachlos von dem unfassbaren Schrott der da vorgestellt wird
> 3. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und stoßen auf die neue Software an
> 4. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und spülen den Kummer darüber runter


 
...ist das echt so schlimm Paule, ich habe es geahnt.
Na gut, dann muß ich wenigstens nicht ins Kloster....


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Mögliche Gründe warum noch keiner darüber berichtet:
> 1. Alle sind überrascht und sprachlos von der neuen tollen Software
> 2. Alle sind sprachlos von dem unfassbaren Schrott der da vorgestellt wird
> 3. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und stoßen auf die neue Software an
> 4. Alle sind auf dem Forumstreffen in Nürnberg und spülen den Kummer darüber runter


--- 5. Alle sind tot umgefallen
--- 6. Die Messehostessen haben unseren Kerlen dermaßen das Gehirn wegge.... ---------------- (nein, nein - > weggequatscht)
--- 7. Der Stand war dermaßen mit Prospektsammlern zugemüllt, dass man nicht an die Aufsteller kam
--- 8. Um 8.08 Uhr wurde die einzig lauffähige Version geklaut
--- 9. Bei Anschalten der SPSen ist der Strom ausgefallen

LOL

Frank


----------



## EliteGurke (23 November 2010)

Soooooo.

Gerade von der Messe zurück...

Also Punkt 5 kannst streichen, mindestens einer lebt noch 
Punkt 6 stimmt... und holla die Waldfee sind da Schnittchen dabei!

Eine davon ist an uns vorbei und dann fragt mich unser Wago-Typ auf einmal: "Hey, wie hat die von vorne ausgeschaut? Weil von hinten ist die geil!" xD
Und er hatte Recht! Das restliche Aussehen werd ich mir heute Nacht in meinen Träumen noch mal aufarbeiten :s6:

Zum Thema: 
Der Siemens Stand war am Abend immernoch schön vollgepackt. 
 Aber von TIA Portal war irgendwie nicht die Rede... oder ich habs  einfach übersehen...  Kann ja schon mal passieren wenn drei viertel einer Halle nur mit Siemens Logos verziert sind. 

Ehrlich gesagt hats mich auch ned wirklich  interessiert... Grund -> Nr. 6 

Sicher ist: Es kommt.
Wann: Weiß keine Sau!
Wer: davon profitiert? Wohl nur Siemens... 
Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier anschau und der allgemeinen Skepsis trauen darf und dann noch ein bisschen Erfahrung einrechne, 
dann kann ich einfach nicht zu einem anderen Schluss kommen, als dass ich noch sehr lange bei 5.5 bleiben werde und das TIA Portal erstmal Grundschulalter erreichen lasse!

Gesamteindruck: Wenn ihr nicht nur auf die Hostessen steht, dann spart euch euer Geld für die Anreise bis zur Motek auf!

mfg Gurke


----------



## zotos (23 November 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ...is ja nur schon ein *Armutszeugnis*, wenn da mit grosser Kelle angerührt wird seit Monaten auf einer eigens eingerichteten Webseite mit Countdown - und wenn der Countdown endlich auf Null ist - dann passiert stundenlang *nichts*


Klingt nach einem Blindgänger.

Aber die Bilder sehen schon mal ansprechend aus. Neben allen Hoffnungen auf eine flüssige und stabile Arbeitsumgebung, hoffe ich das SCL endlich (deutlich) besser integriert wurde. 







Sieht ja schon mal ganz ordentlich aus. Aber das Zahlen und Kommentare im gleichen Siemens grau/grün/blau gehalten sind erinnert doch stark an WinCCflex alles eine Einheitsfarbe mit leichten Nuancen.


----------



## tnt369 (23 November 2010)

die anderen sind anscheinend noch im (landbier)paradies.
also das tia haben wir uns schon angesehen.
so ganz fertig ist es noch nicht, da gabs schon einige
stellen wo beim nachfragen funktionen (noch) nicht
integriert sind. z.b. vergleich online/offline.
ansonsten alles unter einer oberfläche.
viel drag und drop.
die vorführung lief auf einem field-pg m3, und ging recht flüssig.
erscheinen soll das ganze dann im januar (2011, auf extra nachfrage!).

die neuen panels machen einen guten eindruck.


----------



## IBFS (23 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Blindgänger.
> 
> Aber die Bilder sehen schon mal ansprechend aus. Neben allen Hoffnungen auf eine flüssige und stabile Arbeitsumgebung, hoffe ich das SCL endlich (deutlich) besser integriert wurde.
> 
> Sieht ja schon mal ganz ordentlich aus. Aber das Zahlen und Kommentare im gleichen Siemens grau/grün/blau gehalten sind erinnert doch stark an WinCCflex alles eine Einheitsfarbe mit leichten Nuancen.



Das Wichtigste was mein Adlerauge erblickt ist, das der Editor ein *

>>folding editor<<* 

ist. 


Frank

P.S.
@EliteGurke

Träum süss: http://www.messehostessen.info/bilder-galerie/hostessen-fotos-2/

weiter:      http://www.autobild.de/artikel/essen-motor-show-2008-814226.html


----------



## Ralle (24 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon mal ganz ordentlich aus. Aber das Zahlen und Kommentare im gleichen Siemens grau/grün/blau gehalten sind erinnert doch stark an WinCCflex alles eine Einheitsfarbe mit leichten Nuancen.






			
				tnt369 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten alles unter einer oberfläche.
> viel drag und drop.



Genau das sind Dinge, die ich eher furchtbar finde. 
Mich stört dieses gemeinsame Überfenster in WinCCFlex total, besonders, weil bei unterschiedlichen Editoren (Bilder, Variablen, Textlisten) keine unterschiedliche Anordnung der Hilfsfenster möglich ist. So paßt es immer garantiert für irgendeinen Editor nicht und man fingert laufend an den Fenstergrößen rum. Ätzend das! Und wenn TIA so "flüssig" läuft, wie WinCCFlex (besonders der Textlisteneditor und der Störmeldeeditor), dann wird es ja fast unbedienbar. Und irgendwie glaube ich kaum, dass Siemens die innere Architektur schon wieder gewechselt hat, die werden fein das gesamte WinCCFlex-Gedöns wiederverwendet haben. Wäre schön, wenn ich Unrecht habe.


----------



## testuser (24 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Genau das sind Dinge, die ich eher furchtbar finde.



stand gestern auch mit meinem chef bei dem vortrag an der bühne. mein chef natürlich voll begeistert von dem neuen TIA Portal, bis ich ihn dann mal gefragt habe wer den so programmiert wie es die siemensianer auf der bühne vorgemacht haben: "dann holen wir uns per drag&drop einen schließer und noch einen und hier noch einen." und natürlich holen wir uns auch die e/a's per drag&drop irgendwo her. hoffentlich gibt es (am besten die alten) tastenkombinationen noch.

ich fande es waren auch zu wenige probierplätze vorhanden, wo man selber mal rumklicken konnte.

mit dem neuen TIA Portal kann man "alte" projekte von Step7 V5.5 öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern, aber eine bearbeitung eines TIA-projekt mit Step7 V5.5 ist nicht möglich. somit steht für mich fest: solange unsere kunden nicht umsteigen, werde ich auch kein projekt damit realisieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> die vorführung lief auf einem field-pg m3, und ging recht flüssig.


Win7/64?


tnt369 schrieb:


> erscheinen soll das ganze dann im januar (2011, auf extra nachfrage!).


Huch, so früh schon? OK, ich stell mal eine extragroße Portion Reifegas neben hin.


tnt369 schrieb:


> die neuen panels machen einen guten eindruck.


Gibts da auch schon Aussagen zur Verfügbarkeit? Ansonsten hinterlassen die Dinger bei mir einen schalen Nachgeschmack. Alles, was ich seither gemacht habe, basiert entweder auf 320/240 oder auf 640/480. 320/240 kann man relativ verlustarm auf 640/480 hochziehen, da genau Faktor zwei und daher normalerweise keine Rundungsfehler zu erwarten sind (bestimmt macht flexible aber trotzdem welche). Naja, und dann gibt es die noch größeren Brüder, 800/600 oder 1024/768. Tja, und alle sind 4/3. Und jetzt kommt da so ein 1080p-verseuchter Siemensmarketingmensch auf die Idee, 16/9 in die Panelwelt einzuführen. Ist dem eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, dass er das 1080p nur von seiner Blueray richtig genießen kann, dass sein Full-HD-Bildschirm für das 720p-Fernsehprogramm gar nicht optimal ist? Ne, hat er nicht gemerkt. Sonst hätte er die Welt nicht mit so unglücklichen Bildseitenverhältnissen wie 480/272 oder 1280/800 beglückt. Den 480/272 kann ich nur insofern durchgehen lassen, dass es ein Minigerät ala OP73/77 ist und somit eine etwas ungewöhnliche Pixelanzahl meinetwegen haben darf. Aber ich habe Mühe, das Wort "Comfort" für diese Pixelzahl zu akzeptieren. Den 1280/800 kann ich auch dur deswegen hinnehmen, da auch 16/10 ein (zunehmend?) gängiges Format ist. Loben kann ich das Gerät mit 800/480, aber auch das ist nicht 16/9. Aber immerhin kann ich etwas von der 640/480-Schiene, wenngleich nur in der Höhe formatfüllend, dafür aber verzerrungsfrei übernehmen. Mit der Option, den zusätzlichen, freien Platz mit was Sinnvollem zu ergänzen. Aber wer 640/480 als 8"-Gerät (100dpi) schon Scheisse fand, der wird merken, dass die Comfort-Geräte nun allesamt noch höhere Pixeldichten aufzuweisen haben. (OK, das MP277/8 hat in Wirklichkeit nur 7,5". Dadurch kommt das TP900 besser weg als das MP277.)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, Mogelpackungen aufdecken zu wollen: ein 21" 16/9-Bildschirm ist nicht so groß, wie ein 21" 4/3-Bildschirm. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht? 1920/1080 hat in der Diagonalen 2203 Bildpunkte. Der 4/3-Bildschirm mit der gleichen Diagonalen hätte 1762/1322 Bildpunkte h/v. Wir haben also beim 4/3-Schirm 2,33 Megapixel, beim 16/9-Bildschirm sind es jedoch nur 2,07Mpx.

Vergleichen wir mal spasseshalber ein MP377/12 mit dem TP1200 (beide 12,1"):
MP377/12 hat 0,48Mpx, TP1200 sind es 1,024Mpx, also das Doppelte. Also lassen sich entweder doppelt so viel Bildinhalt oder wahlweise um Faktor 1,4 feinere Strukturen darstellen (ob einem dabei das andere Seitenverhältnis entgegenkommt oder nicht, ist Glückssache).
Das MP377/12 besticht nicht gerade mit seinen 83dpi. Das ist auch ohne Brille leicht als pixelig erkennbar. Anders beim TP1200 mit seinen 125dpi. Da ist dann entsprechend alles um Faktor 1,5 kleiner darstellbar. Nur kann es passieren, dass man nun eine Lupe braucht, um auch noch kleinste Dinge auf dem Bildschirm erkennen zu können. Zur Orientierung: ein typischer Computermonitor mit 1280/1024 als 17" hat die üblichen 96dpi, die Windows für seine Standarddarstellung voraussetzt. Ich gebe zu, dass so ein Bildschirm nicht mit ausgestrecktem Arm bedient wird, bei mir aufm Tisch jedoch erst mit ausgestrecktem Arm erreichbar ist. An der Maschine kann es jedoch auch vorkommen, dass ich den Schirm ablesen muss, obwohl ich ihn nicht mit ausgestrecktem Arm erreichen kann.
Kommen wir schließlich zur Touch-Fläche: das MP277/12 hat eine Breite von 9,68" und eine Höhe von 7,26". Das sind also 70,3 Square-Inches. Das TP1200 ist mit 10,26" gerade mal 6% breiter, in der Höhe mißt es jedoch nur 6,41". Somit verfügt das Gerät mit 65,8 Quadratzoll nur über 94% der Bedienfläche gegenüber dem 4/3-Gerät. Oder, wer in Prozentrechnen fit ist, der kann die Zahl noch etwas aufmotzen und behaupten, dass das 4/3-Gerät gegenüber dem 16/10-Gerät mit gleicher Diagonale 7% größer ist.

Ach ja, für die neuen Geräte gibt es, das KP400 mal ausgenommen, wohl wieder neue Ausschnittsmaße. Hätte man denn nicht eines der TP so hintrixen können, dass es direkt in das OP7-Loch passt? 



testuser schrieb:


> mit dem neuen TIA Portal kann man "alte" projekte von Step7 V5.5 öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern, aber eine bearbeitung eines TIA-projekt mit Step7 V5.5 ist nicht möglich. somit steht für mich fest: solange unsere kunden nicht umsteigen, werde ich auch kein projekt damit realisieren.


Dadurch, dass das TIA-Portal die Möglichkeit eröffnet, auch V5.5 Projekte zu bearbeiten und im Ursprungsformat abzuspeichern, wird es Neueinsteigern leichter fallen, direkt mit V11 zu beginnen. Das war sowohl beim Übergang S5-->S7 wie auch beim Übergang Protool-->flexible anders. Das kann bedeuten, dass V11 sich durch Neueinsteiger recht schnell verbreitet, sollten da keine so Kinderkrankheiten wie bei Flex mit drin sein. Als SUS-Kunde werde ich frühestmöglich prüfen, ob das neue TIA-Portal für mich Vorteile bringt, da ich ohnehin noch über zwanzig Jahre voraussichtlich damit bzw. seinem nächsten Nachfolger arbeiten werde.


----------



## testuser (24 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass das TIA-Portal die Möglichkeit eröffnet, auch *V5.5 Projekte zu bearbeiten und im Ursprungsformat abzuspeichern*, wird es Neueinsteigern leichter fallen, direkt mit V11 zu beginnen. Das war sowohl beim Übergang S5-->S7 wie auch beim Übergang Protool-->flexible anders. Das kann bedeuten, dass V11 sich durch Neueinsteiger recht schnell verbreitet, sollten da keine so Kinderkrankheiten wie bei Flex mit drin sein. Als SUS-Kunde werde ich frühestmöglich prüfen, ob das neue TIA-Portal für mich Vorteile bringt, da ich ohnehin noch über zwanzig Jahre voraussichtlich damit bzw. seinem nächsten Nachfolger arbeiten werde.



der siemensianer gestern am technologystand hat genau das verneint. will mich da jetzt aber nicht rumstreiten.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

testuser schrieb:


> der siemensianer gestern am technologystand hat genau das verneint. will mich da jetzt aber nicht rumstreiten.


also öffnen, bearbeiten und in *neuem* Format speichern? Also auf Deutsch: die Voraussetzung für die Bearbeitung ist eine vorangehende Konvertierung?


----------



## testuser (24 November 2010)

v5.5- oder v5.4-projekt öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern mit TIA möglich.

ein TIA-projekt kann aber nicht mit step v5.5 oder älter geöffnet werden.

so war die aussage des siemensianer gestern.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

Alles klar, da hab ich das hier





testuser schrieb:


> mit dem neuen TIA Portal kann man "alte" projekte von Step7 V5.5 öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern, ...


missverstanden. Ich glaubte, daraus lesen zu können, dass im Format V5.5 gespeichert würde.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> 320/240 kann man relativ verlustarm auf 640/480 hochziehen, da genau Faktor zwei und daher normalerweise keine Rundungsfehler zu erwarten sind (bestimmt macht flexible aber trotzdem welche).


Mist-Drecks-Flexible! grad ausprobiert, und schon ist es schief gegangen! mal weiterspielen mit alles neu generieren und so ... mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es ja mal wieder einen Support-Request, der eher als Bugmeldung zu werten ist 

PS: nach gutem Zureden (neu generieren, zwischendurch speichern-beenden) hats nu geklappt.


----------



## Waelder (24 November 2010)

Perfektionist


> Mist-Drecks-Flexible!


Danke  ich wollte das schon lange loswerden. Cool....
 Ich lach schon die ganze Zeit über den threat, mein Mitarbeiter regt sich nämlich dauernd über das Step7 V10 ... das komische S7-200 Vergewaltigungsprogramm auf.
Wenn das neue Step wirklich so ist, na denn....Mist-Drecks-Dingens.
Und zum Thema "Intuitive Bedienung" ich hoffe die Siemens Jungs machen irgendwo ein Häckchen in den Einstellungen wo man das abschalten kann.
 Weillllll ich (total unflexibler Officemensch) ärger mich immer noch seit Office 2007 über die Mist-Drecks-Intuitive Bedienung. 

somit ->:sm11:


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> ... Weillllll ich (total unflexibler Officemensch) ärger mich immer noch seit Office 2007 über die Mist-Drecks-Intuitive Bedienung.
> 
> somit ->:sm11:


oh, ja, so einfache Dinge wie Dokument Drucken findet kein Schwein mehr ...

Oh, was hab ich über den Mist geflucht! Aber das ist nur aufm Rechner vom Chef. Open Office hat den Quatsch noch nicht nachgemacht


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Open Office hat den Quatsch noch nicht nachgemacht



Sind aber auch schon dabei. Da gibt es eine Studie die enthält auc eine oberfläche mit Ribbons. Hoffe blos die lassen das...


----------



## Klärmolch (24 November 2010)

Hi,
ein "Spaß" wird es mit dem TIA bestimmt geben.
Bis alles wirklich integriert ist und alles rund läuft wird es noch einiges an 
Nerven kosten.
Mal sehen wann wir den ersten Anlagenteil bekommen der mit TIA geproggt ist.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jan (24 November 2010)

*Und wir haben schon den Kollegen und den Kunden verdächtigt.*



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die neuen Panels werden vorgestellt, mit Glück lösen die sich dann nicht mehr selber auf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 12222
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja sehr interessant.

Zum einen wurde spekuliert, ob der Kollege die Befestigungen zu fest angezogen hatte und zum anderen wurde spekuliert, ob der Kunde nicht ausversehen mit einem Stahträger o. ä. in das TP geraten ist. 

Ich denke, ich sollte meinen Cheff mal fragen, ob er schon weiß, dass das ein Herstellungsfehler ist.


----------



## Paule (24 November 2010)

*Tia v11*

Also mein erster Eindruck, recht passabel, das könnte wirklich was werden. 

Vorteile:
- Geschwindigkeit war in Ordnung (auch wenn ich nicht weiß was Siemens für Geräte hatte, laut "Vorführer" handelsübliche.)

- AWL gibt es immer noch mit vollem Befehlsumfang. 

- Fehlerhafte Bausteine können gespeichert werden (Der Arbeitstag kann eventuell ohne Überstunden und mit ausgeschaltetem Rechner beendet werden.) 

- Von Gruppierten Objekten können alle Eigenschaften im gruppierten Zustand geändert werden.

- Mit TIA können Step 7 Versionen 5.5, 5.4 eventuell auch noch 5.3 geöffnet werden.

- Bausteine und Variablen können ganz einfach per drag & drop in alle 4 Programmiersprachen gezogen werden. (Bausteine bei KOP weiß ich jetzt nicht)

- Vom SCL Compiler können die Variablen viel einfacher in das Programm integriert werden und umgekehrt.

Nachteile:
- Der Bildschirm sollte ca. 150 cm breit sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ....Der Bildschirm sollte ca. 150 cm breit sein...


Das habe ich auch neulich bei unserer internen Siemens-Vorführung angesprochen. Das Display der aktuellen Siemens-PGs ist immer noch 15 Zoll. Nach der Auflösung habe ich nicht mehr gefragt. 15 Zoll ist absolut nicht mehr akzeptabel. Wünschenswert wären scalierbare Hologramme, so ein Zwischenruf eines Kollegen. Naja, man ist ja zum Glück nicht auf die Siemens-PGs angewiesen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Display der aktuellen Siemens-PGs ist immer noch 15 Zoll. Nach der Auflösung habe ich nicht mehr gefragt.


Das M3 hat genau 15,6" und ist alternativ entweder mit 1366/768 oder 1920/1080 erhältlich. Damit hat das M3 in Full HD 141dpi und ist somit für Leute mit scharfem Blick gut geeignet. Ich bevorzuge zum Arbeiten am Full-HD-Schirm auf Dauer 24".


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge zum Arbeiten am Full-HD-Schirm auf Dauer 24".


 
Das heißt, dass du auf jeden Fall schon über 30 bist ... 
Die jüngere Generation würde das sogar mit einem Netbook noch berockert kriegen.
Aber du hast vollkommen Recht ... (ich werde bei uns auch immer ein bißchen mitleidig beäugt wenn ich auf eine großen Monitor setze) ... Platz und Flche ist hier durch nicht zu ersetzen - außer durch mehr Platz und Fläche ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (25 November 2010)

Brochüre zu u.A. die Comfort Panels:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/salesmaterial-as/brochure/de/brochure_panels_de.pdf

Was mir gerade auffällt, kein S5-Treiber mehr.
Mit Flex 2008 SP2 war es endlich wieder möglich ein Panel als Ersatz für eine alte OP393 oder OP20 zu programmieren. Das geht mit die Comfort Panels nicht mehr.


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das M3 hat genau 15,6" und ist alternativ entweder mit 1366/768 oder 1920/1080 erhältlich. Damit hat das M3 in Full HD 141dpi und ist somit für Leute mit scharfem Blick gut geeignet. Ich bevorzuge zum Arbeiten am Full-HD-Schirm auf Dauer 24".


 
Sch...ss - Full HD! 

Seit diesem ganzen HD Quark gibt es kein 1920 * 1200 mehr
sondern nur noch das sinnlosere  1920 * 1080. Das ist selten 
dämlich und ein Rückschritt!

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

@Frank: technisch betrachtet waren die allerersten, quadratischen Formate optimal (Rollfilm, Stummfilmzeit). Von dieser allerersten Norm hätte man halt nur eine einzige Ausnahme zulassen dürfen: das 2:1-Format. Wenn es aber durch Full-HD zur Quasistandardisierung von 1920/1080 kommen sollte (was fast schon faktisch geschehen ist), soll mir das nicht unrecht sein. Aber ich fürchte, der Pixelhunger wird schon vor Ablauf von fünf Jahren derart ansteigen, dass schon sehr bald HDMI-Multilink auch schon zum alten Eisen gehören wird.

@Larry: wir zwei liegen da nicht weit auseinander


----------



## centipede (25 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Also mein erster Eindruck, recht passabel, das könnte wirklich was werden.
> 
> Vorteile:
> - Geschwindigkeit war in Ordnung (auch wenn ich nicht weiß was Siemens für Geräte hatte, laut "Vorführer" handelsübliche.)



Habe es mir zeigen lassen, war ein Core I7 880 mit 4GB Ram, also nicht gerade der schwächste Rechner. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der noch als handelsüblich durchgeht?!


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Habe es mir zeigen lassen, war ein Core I7 880 mit 4GB Ram, also nicht gerade der schwächste Rechner. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der noch als handelsüblich durchgeht?!


Lumpen, zum mir hat der was von 2GB Ram erzählt. :twisted:


----------



## centipede (25 November 2010)

Die 2GB meinte er zu mir, ist der empfohlene Mindestspeicher.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

*grummel* ich weiss nu immer noch nicht: ist V11 nun 32 oder 64 Bit?


----------



## netmaster (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> *grummel* ich weiss nu immer noch nicht: ist V11 nun 32 oder 64 Bit?


 
32Bit

64Bit soll folgen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

je nach Perspektive ist hinterm Mond ja weit entfernt ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 November 2010)

32 bit -> Die Entwicklung hat ja schließlich schon vor ein paar Jahren begonnen...

Kann ich aber noch gut mit leben da es ausser Siemens noch andere Programme gibt.

Ausserdem könnte man es ja dann auch nicht parallel zu V5.x / Flex installieren!

Bzgl. Speichern im alten Format:

Ist wohl unmöglich weil die Datenstruktur komplett anders ist.

Jedenfalls steckt KEIN MSSQL mehr dahinter, was ich sehr gut finde - ausser natürlich zur Projektübernahme aus WinCC Flex. Aber da lasse ich mir zur Migration schon was passendes einfallen wenn es so weit ist...

Der Vorteil wäre schon enorm - wenn ich so in die Liste der installiereten Programme schaue sind das mindestens 10 verschiedene Einträge aus der Siemens Welt, und sei es nur ein Addon für eine bestimmte Baugruppe.

Natürlich wird sich zeigen wie viele der vielen Addons von vorne herein dabei sind, welche schnell verfügbar sein werden, und welche noch ein Weilchen länger brauchen.

Ich schätze das erste Release wird noch ziemlich "unvollständig" sein da ja eben ALLES was es bisher gibt "Portalfähig" gemacht werden muss. Was dann allmählich ins Rahmensetup aufgenommen wird und was Addon bleibt werden wir sehen. Das Safety-Paket wird ja z.B. sofort mit angeboten - allerdings auch zum "nachinstallieren"...

Leider war ich nicht auf der Messe - hab wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht viel verpasst.

Irgendwie denke ich schon dass es was werden könnte - warum?

Weil:

1.) Step7 v5 schon länger nur noch so "am Laufen gehalten wurde"

2.) WinCC flexible recht früh als Totgeburt entlarvt wurde und eigentlich nur als "Übergangslösung" mit minimalstem Aufwand weiterentwickelt (kann man das überhaupt so nennen?) wurde

3.) WinCC vom Kern her auch so langsam in die Jahre kommt

4.) Auf Grund von Punkt 1-3 genügend Erfahrung, Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung stand endlich mal was gescheites in Angriff zú nehmen

Es kann zumindest Niemand behaupten dass die Idee die dahinter steckt schlecht ist - nur das Ergebnis muss eben passen, und das ist ja noch nicht auf dem (endgültigen) Tisch.

Dass noch kein Online/Offline Vergleich geht ist zumindest ein Zeichen dass noch andere Sachen die vorher Fertig sein müssten auch noch nicht fertig sind!

*Also Siemens: Bloß nicht murksen zum Schluß -> Ich fände es viel besser eine fertige Software später zu erhalten!* (Aber da hat ja leider immer das Marketing das letzte Wort)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2010)

hier noch mal eine Messenachlese von Siemens 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Siemens-Online-Treffpunkt_2010-12-02_Messenews_von_der_SPS-IPC-Drives-2010.pdf


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hier noch mal eine Messenachlese von Siemens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na toll, Fazit: "Alles ganz einfach, keine Ausbildung nötig!" Ob die das so meinen, wie sie es schreiben? *ROFL*


----------



## M-Ott (14 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na toll, Fazit: "Alles ganz einfach, keine Ausbildung nötig!" Ob die das so meinen, wie sie es schreiben? *ROFL*


 
Wohl kaum! Im neuen SITRAIN-Katalog gibt's ja nicht umsonst für 'nen guten Tausender einen dreitägigen Umsteigerkurs.


----------



## Paule (14 Dezember 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Im neuen SITRAIN-Katalog gibt's ja nicht umsonst für 'nen guten Tausender einen dreitägigen Umsteigerkurs.


Und da gibt es gleich mehrere dreitägige Umsteigerkurse:

- Service
- Programmieren
- Engineering Tools
- Bedienen und Beobachten

http://sitrain.automation.siemens.com/DE/sitrain/mcms/sitrain2/content/DE(de)/Training/Trainingsthemen/Seiten/SIMATICS7TrainingsaufBasisTIAPortal.aspx


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na toll, Fazit: "Alles ganz einfach, keine Ausbildung nötig!" Ob die das so meinen, wie sie es schreiben? *ROFL*



http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=131555&postcount=7

Nach der "gefühlten" Aufstellung ist aber noch genug zu tun,
selbst wenn die 30% komplett wegfallen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Dr.M (15 Dezember 2010)

Ab V11 gibts nen "Undo" Button!! YEAH


----------



## Jelly (16 Dezember 2010)

*und nu?*

Hoi zusammen, bin grade hier aufgeschlagen.

Wer riskiert es denn nun und setzt das Portal demnächst ein? Auch wir sind am überlegen, vor allem, ob wir noch kurzerhand nen SUS machen und damit das ganze recht "günstig" bekommen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2010)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hoi zusammen, bin grade hier aufgeschlagen.
> 
> Wer riskiert es denn nun und setzt das Portal demnächst ein? Auch wir sind am überlegen, vor allem, ob wir noch kurzerhand nen SUS machen und damit das ganze recht "günstig" bekommen...



Einsetzen werden über kurz oder lang die, die Siemens einsetzen wollen. Dazu werden
uns Siemens schon nötigen.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Dezember 2010)

Unser "Freundlicher von S" war da.

Wir werden unsere SUS auf Sepp7 Prof. umstellen, da auf dieser Variante das TIA-Portal am "günstigsten" zu bekommen ist.

Allerdings warten wir noch längere Zeit ( vllt. 2 Jahre ) bis wir V5.5 (V5.5+...) durch TIA-Portal  "hoch"-rüsten.

Soll erstmal richtig funktionieren....


----------

